# light setup with CFL's



## solarz (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm planning on using a 3x5 rectangular closet setup to grow at most 2-4 plants.  I've priced and plan on using CFLs for the grow, both veg and flower, GE 26W (1600 lumens) cool naturals for veg and N:Vision 23W (1600 lumens) soft white for flower.  I'm using a ceiling fan fixture that holds three lights a piece and am going to use a combo of 2 cool whites and 1 soft white per plant (unless i should do otherwise?).  My questions are if this will be enough lighting for the space and amount of plants, as well as how i can use this fixture with a reflective hood, so i don't waste light lighting up the ceiling?  Thanks for any and all advice.  I'm open to all suggestions of modifing this setup for improvement.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2007)

flo grows are ok for micro cab set-ups.
but for 15 sq.ft. A HID is the only way to go.
what you menationed could only handle 1-2 sq.ft. max.
I have the same fixture but running (2) 55W 3600 lumens bulbs and (1) 24W.
I can grow about 6 plants trained heavily in that space. maybe more but not gonna try.
till I get my cab built for flower and an HPS.

you want 4000-5000 lumens per sq.ft. for flower. and flos do not penetrate like an HPS or MH. I would divide the closet it up for veg and flower.


----------



## solarz (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah that is what i invisioned at first, but then i thought i should try to get a successful grow under my belt first.  So let me ask you this...would that same exact set up be ok for half the size...if i were to divide the room into veg and flower chambers?  Also, do you have any recommendations on where to find a good priced HID system?  I looked into them, but i didn't know much about them, so i really didn't persue it much, but i am not opposed to the idea.  I would just need some guidence on what to get and what not to get.  So any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2007)

for 2-3 plants you would need a cab and flos would work.
but thing is...budget is the key factor. in a 15 sq.ft. closet you could easily spend several 100 bucks. but if you do some work and divide off just an area and paint it white or use mylar then you could get the area smaller.
It is not as simple as puttin some flos in and sproutin a couple of seeds.
try HGTsupply.com or insidesun.com you'll find some inexpensive HID systems.
sorry to be vague, but I could very easily grow 30 plants in a 15 sq.ft. area. but that is not your goal.
We'll all help you out...need following ? answered first.

1. How much yeild do you want in ounces or grams (pounds or Kilos)
2. what is your budget
3. are there neighbors close by

just gettin the thread going....lotsa folks here to help.


----------



## solarz (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, thanks Mutt for the input.  The answer to the questions are below.
1.  As far as yeild, i don't really have a set amount in mind, but since you could grow 30 plants in there...let say i would like to have a yeild of about 8 to 10 ounces at least (more is always better).  I was only trying to go for 5 plants because it wsa my first grow all the way thru flowering.

2.  my budget is between 300 and 400 bucks TOTAL.  Thats for everything needed, lights, fixtures, ballast, paint, fans, etc.  Could possibly shell out a bit more, but trying to stay as close to that as possible.

3.  No there are no neighbors close by.  I have my own house with an empty bedroom (where the closet is)

Just a side note, my reason for going with the CFLs was because of the reduced spike in the energy bill every month.  I just didn't want a $100 bill to jump to $250 because of the grow.  So any help with that in mind would be greatly appreciated.  Let me know if you need anything else from me.  Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2007)

well with that kinda of budget...gonna lket others chime in...
check out:
HGTsupply.com
and 
insidesun.com
you want 50W of High intensity lighting per square foot. you have 15 sq.ft.
You will want to section off one area for veg. and clone.
You can easily produce a couple of qp's every two months this way. 
let the others chime in...you have  the makings for a great grow room.


----------



## solarz (Aug 19, 2007)

I've been doing a little research from the info provided and i have came up with a plan for this set up.  I am going to split the closet in 2 and have one section for veg and one section for flower.  I did the calculations and for the total area i would need 750W worth of lighting, so with the split, i am going to get a 400W HPS system for the flowering section.  I have not decided yet on the veg section, because i'm not sure of the electricity that would be used to keep a veg section running continuously with and HID system.  So if anyone could shoot me some round about figures for using a HID system during 24/0 (or 18/6) vegging, i'd greatly appreciate it.  So depending on the electricity used (and which one would give me the best results) i may go with CFLs or MH for the veg section.  Please give any advice or input that you can think of, it will all help.  Thanks!


----------



## HGB (Aug 19, 2007)

I would go with 600 for flower and build around the light spec's to get 50 watt/foot and just use shop lights for veg.... this will keep your plants short and allow a good yeild with no major elecric spike I think

can check ebay or craigs list for deals on lights as well  

there is a thread here on how to compensate for our grows power use with some great tips.... search should yeld that info for ya

how are you going to vent?  into the attic would be my first choise :hubba: 

grow on

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 19, 2007)

On a side note:
You veg/propagation section does not have to be that large. A couple of mothers and clones do not take up nearly as much room needed for flower.


----------



## solarz (Aug 19, 2007)

HGB, 
as far as venting, the setup is going to be in a closet in an empty room in my house.  So i am going to have a few fans circulating the air in the closet, with a fan ouside blowing into the closet (with the door open).  I figure this will be sufficient to keep the temps right, and if not please let me know.  Also, when you mentioned the shop lights...did you mean with cfls or a MH?  

Mutt, thanks for the advice.


----------



## HGB (Aug 19, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> On a side note:
> You veg/propagation section does not have to be that large. A couple of mothers and clones do not take up nearly as much room needed for flower.



ya could easily have a small storage space as well for nutes and what not no problem :hubba:


----------



## HGB (Aug 19, 2007)

solarz said:
			
		

> HGB,
> as far as venting, the setup is going to be in a closet in an empty room in my house.  So i am going to have a few fans circulating the air in the closet, with a fan ouside blowing into the closet (with the door open).  I figure this will be sufficient to keep the temps right, and if not please let me know.  Also, when you mentioned the shop lights...did you mean with cfls or a MH?



fans might work ok but i like to use a exhaust fan and keep doors closed with an intake  I use a 465 daton squirrel cage and my AC unit 

we dont want to waste light now  

and yes cfl's is what i meant


peace


----------



## solarz (Aug 19, 2007)

i see what you mean, but i am not that much of a handyman to be venting to the attic and such, so i'm not sure if i would be able to do something like that. I may have to figure out another way without wasting light, but as of now thats all i can think of.


----------

